# Size 12 needle



## Becky T (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


Would that be US, UK or Australian size? Do you know? Where did the pattern originate?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not in the US. The British equivalent is a US size 2. No idea why, but the USPS doesn't make a 12 cent stamp either. Somehow I could understand 13, but 12??


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Does the pattern suggest the stitch gauge, that might help narrow it down.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


What kind of yarn, and what item are you making?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it *calls for a#12 straight needle*. I can't seem to find any.
> Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


When in doubt -- consult a conversion chart.
More than likely, you are using a British English pattern.
Older Sirdar and Patons patterns (just to name a couple) use these sizes only and not referencing the US size equivalent. 
Newer patterns will state both sizes.

http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html
http://knitting-crochet.com/found/conchafou.html
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/info/knitting-needle-conversion.pdf

*Metric (mm) - US ------ UK/Canada*
2.0 --------------0-----------14
2.25-------------1-----------13
*2.75-------------2----------12* 
3.0--------------N/A---------11
3.25-------------3-----------10
3.5--------------4-----------N/A
3.75-------------5------------9


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

The material point was that size 12 needles are not available in the US.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> The material point was that size 12 needles are not available in the US.


Well then excuse me (if you were directing your statement to me) ..... Buy the size UK 12 on E-bay, or use a size US 2.
That is the only way US folks are going to get UK Size 12. Easy Peasy.

Even today, they sell sized in mm, so most would need a chart anyways.
http://www.deramores.com/addi-single-point-aluminium-knitting-needles-pair-20cm
Doesn't even carry the 2.75mm size.

http://www.yarnspirations.com/accessories/single-point-aluminum-knitting-needles-14
Lists Size US2 (2.75mm)

..........................

The conversion chart is all that is needed to answer the question.
It doesn't matter what yarn is being/wants to be used.
It doesn't matter what the pattern itself is.
It doesn't matter what the item being made is.

Just trying to help and provide information the easiest way and not to confuse the issue.


----------



## Becky T (Jan 7, 2012)

It clearly states-Lion Brand Homespun yarn in "Painted Desert" 1skein size 12 (US) needle.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Well then excuse me (if you were directing your statement to me) ..... Buy the size UK 12 on E-bay, or use a size US 2.
> That is the only way US folks are going to get UK Size 12. Easy Peasy.
> 
> Even today, they sell sized in mm, so most would need a chart anyways.
> ...


I was interested in knowing what was being made. It isn't like this is a hot-line where questions are limited, is it?


----------



## jan Hughes (Nov 3, 2012)

Is the pattern an old one? Perhaps the name of the company is on the back page and if so, would you be able to write to them. It could be a typo. What ply wool does it call for. In the uk size 12 needles are very thin and usually used with 3 or 4 ply wool.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I was interested in knowing what was being made. It isn't like this is a hot-line where questions are limited, is it?


Sometimes.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Becky T said:


> It clearly states-Lion Brand Homespun yarn in "Painted Desert" 1skein size 12 (US) needle.


http://www.gina-michele.com/2013/01/diy-pom-pom-beanie-knitting-pattern.html

She states - Quote "I used Lion Brand Homespun yarn in "Painted Desert" (1 skein) and size 12 (US) needles." -- End Quote

Perhaps drop her a line in the comments sections / contact her for further guidance as there really is not a US size 12 needle.:wink:
Contact link can be found on this page -- http://www.gina-michele.com/p/about.html


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

She doesn't give a gauge so I would say if you are a tight knitter use a 13 and if you knit a little loose use a size 11. It looks pretty stretchy so either one would probably work.


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think it must be a typo. You would never use a "thin" size 2 need with Homespun. It is a bulky yarn.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

This pattern is not a Lion Brand pattern, it says the person came across this yarn and wrote a pattern.

On the Lion Brand site it suggests for this yarn 
Recommended Needle Size: 13 (9mm)

Hope this helps.

Also just wondering why people here trying to help someone, have to post a comment with such forcefulness as if they are always right.

I really wish before hitting send people would re-read their comment since some come across in a demanding tone, and it really isn't nice. Just my opinion.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> This pattern is not a Lion Brand pattern, it says the person came across this yarn and wrote a pattern.
> 
> On the Lion Brand site it suggests for this yarn
> Recommended Needle Size: 13 (9mm)
> ...


It just takes a little joy out of being here. Other than that this is great place to learn things.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> It just takes a little joy out of being here. Other than that this is great place to learn things.


I agree which is why I said something. There is way to much of it lately on the forum, and I think people need to read what they write before hitting send.

Some don't feel that others opinions count and they are always right.

Can't we all just pleasantly help one another.


----------



## Becky T (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree....have since since an email (per a persons suggestion) to the designer...waiting for a reply


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Becky T said:


> I agree....have since since an email (per a persons suggestion) to the designer...waiting for a reply


I agree that is your best solution. Hope she gets back to you soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Try size 11 and see how it works, because it is strange how there is a 10.5 size for US needles


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It appears that, at one time (1940s-50s), there indeed _was_ a US size 12 needle. It appears in patterns and the needle chart in the book Number knitting - The New All-Way Stretch Method. I have yet to lay eyes on a US size 12, so maybe that was a very short-lived needle size?

As to the US needle sizing 'system', it was (loosely) based on the sizes of musical wires - think piano, harp, cello, viola, violin, guitar, banjo. Until and unless every maker of knitting needles switches to metric and until every old knitting needle vanishes from knitters' collections, we will forever be plagued by irregularly sized knitting needles.

So, either the designer made a typo (1 and 2 are next to each other on my keyboard), or she has a pair of antique US #12 knitting needles!


----------



## loiswood (Jan 12, 2014)

None of my needle gauges show a #12. Never heard of one. Goes from #11 to #13. Use the gauge to decide which of those you need -- or just wing it. The scarf will look good either way!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Becky T,

Try contacting the person, here is her email address from her site and ask her to reconfirm the needle size:

[email protected]



Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Sometimes.


 :thumbup: 
And glad that it is!

:thumbup:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


I have a size 12 pair of needles. You are welcome to have them. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

rutledge54 said:


> I think it must be a typo. You would never use a "thin" size 2 need with Homespun. It is a bulky yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> This pattern is not a Lion Brand pattern, it says the person came across this yarn and wrote a pattern.
> 
> On the Lion Brand site it suggests for this yarn
> Recommended Needle Size: 13 (9mm)
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sontel (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi. you could use UK size 8mm or 9mm that should work. Hope this helps.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Not in the US. The British equivalent is a US size 2. No idea why, but the USPS doesn't make a 12 cent stamp either. Somehow I could understand 13, but 12??


CT highways have signs on them saying: "Littering - $219 fine". It amazes me how they come up with the most random numbers ever for some things. 
I've seen size 11, 11.5, & 13, but not 12... sorry. Good luck!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I have a size 12 pair of needles. You are welcome to have them. Pm me if you are interested.


oops.....after reading all the other posts, I realize the needles you are looking for are large. the size 12 I have must be English. sorry.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can buy US 12 circular needles with a coupon at Michaels, AC Moore or Joannes. Probably Hobby Lobby too. Just use them like they are a straight needle.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


If it is a US 12, I can check as I have many straights that I no longer use. Pm me and let me know and then I will look. I would be very happy to send them to you.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just checked. I don't have size 12, but I do have 2 pairs of 11 if you decide to go down a size. One pair is shorter than the other.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTW, thank you, Galaxycraft, for those charts. They are great. I always use my "hole-y" template when picking my needles. With the charts I will know the U.S, and the Brit. needle size numbers. 
Anna


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I purchased my DIL some metal size 10, 11, 12, 13 for Christmas at Michael's. I was bumfuzzled why she ask for the larger needles, but I got them anyway. I have bought nice bamboo circulars at the LYS and at Hobby Lobby also. I live in Southern Indiana. Message me if you don't find them, I can check and see if Michaels still has some. If so, I can mail you a set.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> When in doubt -- consult a conversion chart.
> More than likely, you are using a British English pattern.
> Older Sirdar and Patons patterns (just to name a couple) use these sizes only and not referencing the US size equivalent.
> Newer patterns will state both sizes.
> ...


The 3.0 is a US 2.5
Jane


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

here in Australia a size 12 is so thin it is used for baby knitting 3ply and 4ply yarns


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

A 2.75 millimetre knitting needle is a Canadian or British size 12 and a USA size 2. I have a circular needle made by "Lee Wards" which I bought some time ago. I think if you check on Amazon or look in the Mary Maxim catalogue
on Page 24. www.marymaxim.ca


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> The material point was that size 12 needles are not available in the US.


Interesting observation! I never noticed that before. Maybe that is why the size progression goes for 10 to *10.5*, then size 11 and then it skips twelve and goes to 13.

It will be fun to see what other KPers come up with on this.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is more about the "no size 12" mystery: It would seem from this chart that we do not have "no size 12" (size 11 = 0 and 13 = 00) so much as we don't have needles sized between 10.5 and 11. Maybe someone at some point decided that once the diameter gets to be that large that such small size increments don't really make that much difference.

Metric Sizes	UK Sizes	US Sizes
6.0 mm	4	10
6.5 mm	3	10 1/2
7.0 mm	2	-
7.5 mm	1	-
8.0 mm	0	11
9.0 mm	00	13
10.0 mm	000	15
12.0 mm	-	17
16.0 mm	-	19
19.0 mm	-	35
25.0 mm	-	50


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

This is my last post in this. I promise!
When the world went metric there was an attempt to make translations between metric sizes and traditional sizes. They didn't line up exactly right. In the larger sizes it made more sense to just go in increments of a millimeter, so some traditional sizes got left out in favor of metric sizes, which meant those traditional sizes that matched metric sizes were kept (those that came to even millimeters) and those that didn't aren't in regular use much any more.

The US sizes can make more sense with the smaller needles, like a 1 or a 2, which have small enough differences they are measured in 1/4 mm.

There are other size systems as well, including the old British system and the Japanese. Hopefully switching everyone to the metric sizes or at least getting translations from one system to the metric system will make it easier to use patterns from other countries when exploring new ideas for knitting.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110115135221AALxVcE


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

JTM shows an accurate scale. If you follow it you`ll be right on the money!!


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I use my Size 12 found at my LYS it is ADDI circular but you can still use like a straight needle just don't join the ends. The pattern calls for a US12. You can also go on line and check Mary maxim or herrschners or just about any site that sells needles. They were available many years ago because I bought it then.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> BTW, thank you, Galaxycraft, for those charts. They are great. I always use my "hole-y" template when picking my needles. With the charts I will know the U.S, and the Brit. needle size numbers.
> Anna


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the conversion chart. I have own my size US 12 for over 30 years. Manufacturers usually try to make the sizes that most popular. Probably why they stop making US12. Look on line at E-bay or one of those site. Maybe you will be lucky.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern
> 
> ? is this a garment, accessory, afghan, bed spread,
> table runner/cloth?????
> ...


 You're welcome. Come back to KP if you have
any other further questions. Have a great day.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


if that is a UK 12 they are usually for 3ply wool. US is size2. metric is 2.75.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

If you examine the picture you can see that it is a large rib to the hat. Think about the directions.... Cast on 57 stitches... On 2.75mm needles??... Are you making a hat for a mouse? Or a full grown adult? 

Just saying...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There's no US 12 needle. Where's your pattern from? The UK? The continent? That would help tell you what size the US equivalent might be.

Hazel


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never heard of a US 12. Try an 11 or 13 to get the required gauge.


----------



## Megswillknit (Jan 13, 2014)

I found size 12 at an "antique" junk store. Hopefully you might have one in your town.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I agree that it must be a typo.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Present day US 13 should work (with loose cast on).

After metric law was dropped US 12 and 14 no longer made since the manufacturers where trying to make equivalent sizes to metric. Therefore 10, 10.5, 11, 13 and 15 are readily available.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

zookeeper1 said:


> Thanks for the conversion chart. I have own my size US 12 for over 30 years. Manufacturers usually try to make the sizes that most popular. Probably why they stop making US12. Look on line at E-bay or one of those site. Maybe you will be lucky.


With all this discussion I would be interested to know what the mm size of your US 12 is. I so believe they did make them at one time. Please give us the mm size of your needles. Thank you.

Just checked Michaels.com, apparently size 12 is available in needlemaster set.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

The old UK size 12 is 2.75mm.
Or does it refer to the length 12in = 30cm.
Use your experience to decide the size and see if it agrees with the tension given for the pattern.
Many items, such as a scarf, the tension isn't important.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I just checked Michaels. Their Needlemaster set starts at size 2 and goes to size 15 and includes a size 12. I checked on Michaels.com. Didn't check to see if they had individual needles in size 12.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html

There is a conversion chart


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone, somewhere made a mistake. We now know there is no US size 12. If you still want to use the pattern, I would try a 10-l/2 or 11 and see if that gives you the gauge. It should be pretty close. If you were just asking out of curiosity, then we all now know the answer. No question limit. No one should take offense. That chart is very helpful and is available on the site called "craftyarncouncil.org" as is much more valuable information. Let's all be happy!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Someone, somewhere made a mistake. We now know there is no US size 12. If you still want to use the pattern, I would try a 10-l/2 or 11 and see if that gives you the gauge. It should be pretty close. If you were just asking out of curiosity, then we all now know the answer. No question limit. No one should take offense. That chart is very helpful and is available on the site called "craftyarncouncil.org" as is much more valuable information. Let's all be happy!


Michaels.com seems to believe there is a size US 12 because they list it on their web site.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Then that is what I would try; however, if I had the other sizes I mentioned, I would see if I could get the gauge with one of them first as I have not seen another pattern asking for a size 12, so you probably won't need it again. It is not listed anywhere in the standard charts as we have seen.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

According to the Lion Brand website, a size 11 is 8mm, and a size 13 is 9mm. So if you happen to see an 8.5 mm, that would be what you want. They don't well a size 12 needle either, so your best bet is to go with a size 11 or 13, depending whether you are a loose or tight knitter and what you are making.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Michaels.com seems to believe there is a size US 12 because they list it on their web site.


Would like to see it, I can't find it. Do you have a link?
Just found it - I think. - http://www.michaels.com/Needlemaster-Interchangeable-Needle-System/nw0507,default,pd.html?cgid=products

Not going to buy a whole kit just for the 1 size.
And looks like the 10.5 is not included.
It you like interchangeables .... which I do not. Oh well.
I have not found it outside of a kit.

Must be a new addition as the old kit had the 10.5 but not a 12.
http://knitting.about.com/od/toolsandsupplies/gr/boye_interchang.htm
(Just pulled this site reference up as an example for info.)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

But to get back to the newly discovered mysterious pattern in question....
http://www.gina-michele.com/2013/01/diy-pom-pom-beanie-knitting-pattern.html

As per her page here -- http://www.gina-michele.com/p/about.html
states she is a fashion & accessories designer.
Okay, but she needs to learn how to write a pattern.
And how can a designer expect everyone on the planet to know that she used (possibly) a size US 12 From an interchangeable kit only (as they are not available singularly). 
And no gauge to go by to even get a hat that fits (even if you were to use the yarn that she used).

Wish the OP success in making the hat.

Okay, I am unwatching now.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a typo. That is a bulky yarn. It calls for either a 11 or 13.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Maybe the US 12 in refers to the length of needle to use. A shorter needle probably would not accommodate 57 st of homespun.


----------



## cigarflower (Jan 13, 2014)

I actually bought needles size 12 long time ago at Beverly's. Bamboo. I don't see any brand name ... I don't think Beverly carries this type of needle. Please search their website.
If the pattern is very important to you, I can send them to you.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the pattern. I am a tight knitter, so I always use #13 (US) on homespun yarn. Thanks for sharing the question. I would never have found the pattern.


Becky T said:


> I have a pattern I would like to try but it calls for a#12 straight needle.I can't seem to find any. Any suggestions? You cast on 57 stitches.Thanks!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Michaels.com seems to believe there is a size US 12 because they list it on their web site.


But it is not in the store.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.gina-michele.com/2013/01/diy-pom-pom-beanie-knitting-pattern.html
> 
> She states - Quote "I used Lion Brand Homespun yarn in "Painted Desert" (1 skein) and size 12 (US) needles." -- End Quote
> 
> ...


Nor do I think it appropriate to use a US size 2 needle with Homespun yarn. That would be extremely thick!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> But it is not in the store.


They have a lot of things on their website they do not carry in their store. I have not checked my local Michaels. The size 12 is listed in a set of interchangeable needles on their website. Size 2-15 including 12.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Why not just knit up a swatch with a size 11 US needle and see what happens. I have made my own needles with dowels when I couldn't find what I wanted. For the hat pattern you have, I don't think gauge is that critical. Try it out and see what results.


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

It looks like a basic k3 p1 rib, with 1 column of k1 p1 rib. Imho you don't need to be EXACT with the needle size. If you've already got 11's or 13's knit it up on those. measure after 4 rows or so and compare it to the measurement of the head it is knit for. But this brings up a good point, where did she get size 12 / 8.5mm needles?


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree but if you read all her previous posts.they're all the same attitude!!! Help is good. Attitude is not. If you know everything and you have to be condescending, I'd rather hear from someone else. You're attitude is really annoying. There are other people (Jessica-Jean Amy knits etc) who know and are never snotty or condescending. Life is too short for so much attitude.


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just saw a pattern called "Painted Desert Hat". It caught my eye as I had just finished a Painted Desert scarf for a Christmas gift. I noticed it called for size 12 needles. I went to my box of needles and couldn't find that size at all. Weird


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

akamamavic said:


> It looks like a basic k3 p1 rib, with 1 column of k1 p1 rib. Imho you don't need to be EXACT with the needle size. If you've already got 11's or 13's knit it up on those. measure after 4 rows or so and compare it to the measurement of the head it is knit for. But this brings up a good point, where did she get size 12 / 8.5mm needles?


There was no superior attitude intended. I think the pattern is simple and therefore she shouldn't stress about the needle size. Save some money and use needles you already have. No one will die if a different size needle is used.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

was not meant for you. you were helpful.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Well then excuse me (if you were directing your statement to me) ..... Buy the size UK 12 on E-bay, or use a size US 2.
> That is the only way US folks are going to get UK Size 12. Easy Peasy.
> 
> Even today, they sell sized in mm, so most would need a chart anyways.
> ...


I myself always love the information You share with us. I really appreciate it and always look for it. Thank You.


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

whew! 
As someone who never ever seems to finish projects that have seams, I do wonder why one would knit a hat on straight needles when circular needles are so much quicker.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

I checked up Homespun yarn company they say it is a 12ply wool to use size 10 needles which is a size 6mm needle hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> ... There are other people (Jessica-Jean ...) who know and are never snotty or condescending. Life is too short for so much attitude.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I too have had times when I've been snotty and/or condescending. I've been called to task for it, and have tried since then to type out my spleen and NOT hit send, just close the window.

Sometimes, the umpteenth time a question comes up is just one time too many and - combined with life's other stressors that day - it's just TOO MUCH! That's when I try to move on, some others have yet to learn that technique.

I've just sent Simplicity (now owners of Boye, the makers of the NeedleMaster set) a message asking why they now include a size 12 in the set. I'll post here when they answer.

To my mind, it's just strange. If it were to 'match' an existing metric size, but in all the metric lists and in all my metric needles there is not an 8.5 mm needle, so that's not the reason. Weird is what it is!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If the knitter is American, I would assume a typo. But even so, the pattern stitch is really basic as is the style. Look up any beanie hat pattern for a gauge and/or wideth dimension. Most adult women's hats are for a 20" or 21" head circumference. This pattern will provide a great deal of strethiness. So figure your gauge with a needle size that is recommended by the yarn (10? or 10.5) and do a swatch. Then figure the # of st/inch x number of inches needed. I would base the circumference for 19."


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you looked on eknittingneedles.com?


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a US 10.75 (10-3/4). Bought at Patternworks in NH. They have it in a number of brands, even bamboo.


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

In the past, I took my needle sizing plate to a craft or hardware store where dowels are sold and measured them until I found the right size. Then I cut to the length I needed, sanded one end to form point to my liking, sanded smooth. I have varnished with a rubbing varnish and I have waxed with beeswax, rubbing until smooth and not sticky. Found this to be rather inexpensive, but takes a little time to prepare. Good Luck!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Before you go to a lot of trouble tracking down those rare size 12 needles........

Is your project size-critical? Does it have to fit? If it's a scarf, or baby clothes, for instance, will it be ok if it's a bit bigger or smaller? The needles you have may be quite satisfactory.

Check your gauge with the needles you have. Needle size is secondary to gauge.

If you gauge is off, can you block the piece to gauge? It may just need "patting into shape" and a little steaming to get it where you need it.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Isn't it amazing that I have spent my 70+ knitting years never, ever worrying about not having size 12 knitting needles. Now I don't know how I'll get along without them! LOL


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Isn't it amazing that I have spent my 70+ knitting years never, ever worrying about not having size 12 knitting needles. Now I don't know how I'll get along without them! LOL


Dotto for my 61 years knitting!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

my2blkcats said:


> I have a US 10.75 (10-3/4). Bought at Patternworks in NH. They have it in a number of brands, even bamboo.


10.75 is a British size. I have one, too, as I bought my Addi interchangeables from a British distributor. When I questioned them they said it was a popular size in the UK, however, they don't use #5 so my set does not have that size!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

my2blkcats said:


> I have a US 10.75 (10-3/4). Bought at Patternworks in NH. They have it in a number of brands, even bamboo.


That's an invented size, because there's no US needle equivalent to 7mm, and the overseas manufacturers of knitting needles are selling their metric needles in the USA. So they decided - based on nothing that I know of - to fill in the gap in our needle sizes with a made-up ten-and-three-quarters. http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> She doesn't give a gauge so I would say if you are a tight knitter use a 13 and if you knit a little loose use a size 11. It looks pretty stretchy so either one would probably work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Isn't it amazing that I have spent my 70+ knitting years never, ever worrying about not having size 12 knitting needles. Now I don't know how I'll get along without them! LOL


Me, too. Think I'd try to use the needles I have and if they don't produce the right gauge, I'd look for a different pattern.


----------



## dutchkm (Jul 21, 2013)

I looked at my stash of US needles and no 12's. You would think they would make a 12 and not 13. There are usually no 13th Streets. At least here in Oshkosh WI there aren't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dutchkm said:


> I looked at my stash of US needles and no 12's. You would think they would make a 12 and not 13. There are usually no 13th Streets. At least here in Oshkosh WI there aren't.


Brooklyn, Queens, and Manhattan Boroughs (New York City) each has a 13th Street, and there's a 13th Avenue in the Bronx and at least one other out on Staten Island! In my neighbourhood of Montreal, there's a 13th Avenue. Maybe Montreal and New York's city planners weren't as superstitious as Oshkosh's?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

But often there are no 13th floors in buildings.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's an invented size, because there's no US needle equivalent to 7mm, and the overseas manufacturers of knitting needles are selling their metric needles in the USA. So they decided - based on nothing that I know of - to fill in the gap in our needle sizes with a made-up ten-and-three-quarters. http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/


Thanks Jessica
Before Youtube and internet ages ago when I was vigorously pursuing knitting as a serious hobby, I wondered about the reason why, and was never able to get an answer. It was always one of those - 'just because' or 'God says so'.


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

Howdy, 

Just to add my 2 cents..Yup the pattern says US size 12 
Sadly, there is no size 12 in US knitting needles. 

Lion Brand Homespun is considered a chunky wool (I thought was a horror to knit or crochet with, and not really not "that" chunky) that I believe would work up on US 11 or 13's - I am guessing for a nice stretchy hat you may want to go with the 13's.

The pattern is for a hat, with no gauge listed, or measurements, so I am guessing that if you swatched with both size needles, and see which fabric you like the most!

I am guessing it was a typo...

Cute hat though!

Good Luck


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitting-needle-notions.com/history.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitting-needle-notions.com/history.html


Sorry can't read it because of the bright yellow website color. Wow--- hurts my eyes.
Will brave it some other time and copy paste very quickly to a doc and then read it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Does no one remember that fad "back in the day" for knitting with bulky yarn and huge needles and you could make a mini-dress in a day? It was like knitting with telephone poles but I distinctly remember a G---awful orange mini dress that I wore until it was out of style. That was also when I was a skinny minny with legs that went all the way up. I do believe I wore white boots with it. I doubt that I stressed over the needle size - when they get that big it doesn't really matter!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Does no one remember that fad "back in the day" for knitting with bulky yarn and huge needles and you could make a mini-dress in a day? It was like knitting with telephone poles but I distinctly remember a G---awful orange mini dress that I wore until it was out of style. That was also when I was a skinny minny with legs that went all the way up. I do believe I wore white boots with it. I doubt that I stressed over the needle size - when they get that big it doesn't really matter!


Gogo boots?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Gogo boots?


With fish-net or patterned pantyhose or tights? And 2-inch-wide watch straps in brilliant colours and watches bigger than pocket-watches?

Actually, the first sweater I ever knitted was with three-quarter-inch wooden knitting needles and 6 strands of worsted weight acrylic - fall of 1966. It _was_ a real sweater (pull-over type) and even had a bit of armscye and neckline shaping. However, it was too bulky to fit under any coat or jacket, too holey to wear outside with_out_ anything over it, and too warm to wear indoors - unless the heating system failed. Besides, it made me look like the Michelin Man! 
Forty-odd years later, I finally gave up and ripped it out, with some help from the others in the knitting group. Most of that yarn has become parts of Narrow Step afghans; _much_ more useful than a mostly never-worn sweater!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:lol: :lol: My neighbor was knitting hot pants with huge yarn. Propriety stopped me. Twiggy made everyone feel like the Michellin Man. And that awful, chalky off pink lipstick....


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

How interesting. Michael's sells an interchangeable set that includes size 12 and size 14 needles--neither of which I have ever seen or heard of. I love it when I can learn something new every day.

http://www.michaels.com/Needlemaster-Interchangeable-Needle-System/nw0507,default,pd.html


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Isn't it amazing that I have spent my 70+ knitting years never, ever worrying about not having size 12 knitting needles. Now I don't know how I'll get along without them! LOL


Well, I know how I'm going to get along without them --- just finely and dandily!. LOL I have enough needles and do not need any more, thank you. With my circulars and DPN's I can knit anything.

I do confess, tho, that when (thanks to KP) I found out that there were needles smaller than 0, I did get a set of 6" DPN's in 000 and 00000. {I like my socks on 0's and now can use a lower size for the ribbing.  Why the 00000s??? Just in case I have a compulsion to knit with sewing thread. :roll: But that is it! You may quote me.}


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Well, I know how I'mm going to get along without them --- just finely and dandily!. LOL I have enough needles and do not need any more. With my circulars and DPN's I can knit anything.
> 
> I do confess, tho, that when (thanks to KP) I found out that there were DPN's smaller than 0, I did get a set of them in 000 and 00000. {I like my socks on 0's and now can use a lower size for the ribbing.  Why the 00000s??? Just in case I have a compulsion to knit with sewing thread. But that is it! You may quote me.}


They do make _finer_ dpns - eight aught! http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html#LC77 (It's the line at the very top of the page.) :twisted: So far, I've successfully resisted the temptation to get them.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have thought that the size 12 needle would be used to knit 2 and 3 ply not 4 ply. I have both Aussie patterns and was taught knitting whilst growing up in England. 4 ply is usually a size 10 and I am just reading an old Emu Pattern and you are so right that a 12 is indeed used for 4 ply. 3 ply in this particular pattern calls for a size 11 and 13 needle and of course DK size 8 and 10 needle. Well what do you know, even I learnt something looking at this very old and well used pattern. I got this pattern from a deceased estate on Saturday and I will be knitting the jacket for charity, the pattern is falling to pieces so I have photocopied it so I can still use it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> :lol: :lol: My neighbor was knitting hot pants with huge yarn. Propriety stopped me. Twiggy made everyone feel like the Michellin Man. And that awful, chalky off pink lipstick....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: But weren't we FAB then?? Fishnets, setting hair every night on soda (more likely beer) cans, my college roommate knit herself one of the dresses described above. I remember one time putting my makeup over my lips as a pre-lipstick coat, and then forgetting to put on the lipstick.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Me, too. Never even noticed before and had to look it up to believe it. I guess I never had a pattern than suggested size 12s.

Although hard to read, that history of knitting outline is very interesting. I looked up the book on "knitting pin gauges" and Amazon has it for about $14, but it's about the gauges (duh!), not the needles. Thanks Jessica!



blessedinMO said:


> Isn't it amazing that I have spent my 70+ knitting years never, ever worrying about not having size 12 knitting needles. Now I don't know how I'll get along without them! LOL


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

My bones look like the Michelin man. I've been big . not fat just big since I was 12. I grew 6 inches in 1 year and fluffed out.Never could get clothes long enough. That's when I started sewing and knitting.I'm 75 and yes I remember all the crazy things we wore.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jazzyjude123 said:


> My bones look like the Michelin man. I've been big . not fat just big since I was 12. I grew 6 inches in 1 year and fluffed out.Never could get clothes long enough. That's when I started sewing and knitting.I'm 75 and yes I remember all the crazy things we wore.


Wow! I thought it was just me who sprouted 6" so quickly! I may be your junior by seven years, but it's good to know I'm not entirely a "freak of nature", as my kids say. Thank you, jazzyjude123, for chiming in!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, this is the answer I got back from the folks over at Simplicity: "I cannot speak for other Knitting needle manufacturers, but Boye does not make a size 12 needle. The Needlemaster kit does not contain a size 12 needle."
I sent another message pointing out the Michael's webpage with the size 12 (and a 14!) listed. Waiting on the answer to that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Final answer from Simplicity: "I have been told that this particular packaging was printed in error.(shown in the photo on the Michael's website) The correct sizes for the points for the Needlemaster set are 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10, 10.5, 11, 13 & 15. Sorry we do not make a size 12 or 14 needle or needlepoint.

So, no sizes 12 or 14.

I can just see a Mexican employee setting up the page for printing the packaging, scratching his head at seeing the illogical sequence of sizes, deciding that he was looking at a mistakenly typed list, and 'correcting' it! ;-) Poor guy! I hope he doesn't end up in trouble over it!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you Jessica. Your Don Quixote quest may be over.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Thank you Jessica. Your Don Quixote quest may be over.


Am I _that_ bad?? ;-)


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Am I _that_ bad?? ;-)


Absolutely Not! Someone needed to get it right! Thanks!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Am I _that_ bad?? ;-)


That's what's gotten all of us here. We never give up.


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Am I _that_ bad?? ;-)


Good grief, no, Jessica-Jean. I've always learned from you, because I consider you _that_ good. There are many good contributors to KP, but you are usually here faster and with more complete answers.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

England used to sell size 14 needles, I will have go through mine to see if I still have a pair, mainly my mothers knitting needles but she loves the Addi's in a circular needle.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Like I said on page 1...no US 12. Perhaps there is just no need for one? 

Hope that Mexican employee wasn't Chinese...


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

I did a couple of scarves in trade for a book. I had tons of leftover yarn, thought I'd surprise my friend with a matching hat. I started a beret using homespun. Everything was fine until I was doing the decreases on the crown. I set my work down on the bed, in the sun, and when I picked it up to knit a few hours later...I think I can bind off and she'll be able to use it as a shoulder shrug.


----------

